# Suche 24Zoll (3d)Gaming-Monitor



## d3pp (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo!

Ich bin auch der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor, da die Gedankenfabrik mir freundlicherweise 3x einen defekten P2450H geliefert hat.
Der P2450H war ganz ordentlich vom Bild, soweit ich das Beurteilen konnte, aber nicht ganz otimal.
Ich habe 120% Sehkraft und sehe daher auch kleinste Schlieren , Helligkeitsunterschiede und Unschärfen.
Welchen Monitor könnt ihr mir fürs Gaming und Filme schauen empfehlen?
Wichig sind mir insbesondere: Brilliante Farben, scharfes Bild, keine Schlieren, guter Schwarzwert, FullHD und sehr gute Ausleuchtung und was ich festgestellt habe, der Monitor muss  eine gute Höhenverstellung haben.

Preislich würde ih gerne um die 200€ ausgeben wollen.

Eine weitere Frage, die sich mir in den letzten Tagen gestellt hat, ist, ob es für AMD eine entsprechende 3d Lösung wie nvidia Vision gibt und welche Geräte das wären.
Ich habe eine AMD 6850.
Da würde ich natürlich preislich noch was draufpacken.

Gruß und vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (7. Januar 2011)

löbliche sehkraft,hatt auch nicht jeder

Zum 24er 1920-1200
Monitore/TFT 16:9/16:10 ab 24": Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals und der test ist sogar bei PCGH
Hyundai IT W243D Test Monitor
dafür spricht der monitor
120hz und 24er mit 16-10 gibet nicht


----------



## Dommerle (7. Januar 2011)

Ich kann dir den ASUS VW246H empfehlen, den habe ich selbst. 
Sehr viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, schnelle Reaktionszeit, 24" 1920x1080 Pixel, uvm...


----------



## d3pp (7. Januar 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> löbliche sehkraft,hatt auch nicht jeder
> 
> Zum 24er 1920-1200
> Monitore/TFT 16:9/16:10 ab 24": Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals und der test ist sogar bei PCGH
> ...



Welche Vorteil hat den  16-10 gegenüber 16-9?

Gruß


----------



## Dommerle (7. Januar 2011)

Keinen.
Manche sagen, dass in Zukunft alle Monitore 16:10 sein werden, die anderen sagen in Zukunft werden alle Monitore 16.9 sein.
Ich würde 16:9 kaufen, weil Filme eigentlich immer 16:9 sind (ausgenommen Kinofilme, die sind 21:9). 
Sonst geben die sich aber nichts.


----------



## d3pp (7. Januar 2011)

gibts 24 zoll 3d-fähige monitore für amd grakas?


----------



## Own3r (7. Januar 2011)

Alle 120Hz Monitore sind für 3D geeignet, nur hat AMD noch kein 3D System vorgestellt, daher bleibt dir nur 3D Vision von Nvidia


----------



## d3pp (7. Januar 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Alle 120Hz Monitore sind für 3D geeignet, nur hat AMD noch kein 3D System vorgestellt, daher bleigt dir nur 3D Vision von Nvidia


3d vision wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht mit meiner 6850 harmonieren, oder?


----------



## Dommerle (7. Januar 2011)

Nein, das ist ein nVidia-Only Feature.


----------

